# Wärmefortleitung in ST50



## gravieren (12 Januar 2008)

Hallo

Hat jemand einen LINK oder Informationen über die Wärmefortleitung in Metallen.

Problem: 
Aufheizen von Stahlwürfeln.
Kantenlänge 120 mm. 
In der mitte des Würfels sollen 602°C +- 6°C für 90 Minuten anstehen.

Wie sieht die Temperaturkurve der Heizluft aus ?
Vorgabe:
Möglichst schnelles erreichen der Temperatur (Grosses Delta Deta ?)
Möglichst kurze Heizzeiten gesammt. 


Aktuell wird der Würfel bis zu 8 Stunden auf 619 °C Ofentemperatur gehalten.
( Die Temperaturen wurden mit einem Therodraht im Würfelinneren gemessen)
(So ergab sich diese Heizkurve beim Kunden)


Der Kunde möchte Energie und Zeit sparen.
Ich dachte so an 650°C für etwa 1 Stunde anschliessend abfallende Temperatur. Grundgedanke, die Temperatur "fliesst" schneller in den Würfel. 

Messungen am Objekt sollten minimiert werden, da der Ofen "Tag und Nacht" im Einsatz ist. Die Termine werden für die Lohnfertiger "immer kürzer". 



Hat jemand einen Tip für mich.


----------



## marlob (12 Januar 2008)

Was du suchst, glaube ich, ist die Temperaturleitfähigkeit
und berechnet sich aus der Wärmeleitfähigkeit geteilt durch die Dichte und der spezifischen Wärmekapazität
Sie ist ein Maß für die Fortpflanzungsgeschwindigkeit einer Temperaturänderung in einem Körper.
Für Stahl:
Temperaturleitfähigkeit 12-15 
Wärmeleitfähigkeit 48-58  
spezifische Wärmekapazität: 0,47 

Die Einheiten habe ich mal weggelassen, da sie sich hier nicht schön darstellen lassen. Die kannst du aber aus den entsprechenden Links rausbekommen

Unter folgenden Links gibts noch ne Stofftabelle
http://www.ib-rauch.de/bauphysik/formel/templeit.html
http://www.architektur.tu-darmstadt.de/buildingmaterials/db/251,id_9,s_GeneView.fb15


----------



## gravieren (12 Januar 2008)

Hi

Danke für die Infos.

Scheint was "grösseres" zu werden. :???:  

Ich denke, ich werde trotzdem die Sache empirisch angehen.   

Ich werde mal ein paar Aufheizkurven mit jetzigem Verfahren aufzeichnen.

Möglicherweise lässt sich das ganze auch "Grafisch" lösen.


----------



## TommyG (12 Januar 2008)

Arbeitest Du 

in Chargen, oder bleibt der Ofen auf Temperatur und die Teile werden durchgeschonen?

Gibt es eine max Temperatur, z.B. das ausglühen und somit die zu geringe Härte?

Greetz, tom


----------



## gravieren (12 Januar 2008)

Hi



> in Chargen, oder bleibt der Ofen auf Temperatur und die Teile werden durchgeschonen?


In Chargen.



> Gibt es eine max Temperatur, z.B. das ausglühen und somit die zu geringe Härte?


Der Kunde sagt dass 650°C Problemlos möglich sind.
Im Materialinneren sollten jedoch die Temperaturen NICHT zu hoch sein.
Diese Bearbeitung wird Spannungsarm-Glühen genannt.

Ideal wäre:
- Temperatur auf 602°C im Werkstückinneren.
- 90 Minuten halten (602°C) im Werkstoffinneren.
- Anschliessend mit 50k/h das Werkstück bis 150 °C abkühlen.
  (Geht mit Lüftstrom, KEINE Optimierungsmöglichkeit mehr)
- Material darf mit 150°C entnommen werden.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (12 Januar 2008)

Hallo Karl,



gravieren schrieb:


> ..Wie sieht die Temperaturkurve der Heizluft aus ?..
> ..Der Kunde möchte Energie und Zeit sparen...


 
Wie ist das mit der Heizluft zu verstehen? Ich denke an die Energieeinsparung. Wie verhält sich die Regelung bei so etwas eigentlich bezüglich der Ablufttemperatur? Gibt es eine Wärmerückgewinnung? Wird die Energie der Abluft irgendwie genutzt?


Grß, Onkel


----------



## Perfektionist (12 Januar 2008)

also, meiner Erfahrung nach (als Elektroniker, der Kühlkörper zur Entwärmung einsetzt) ist das Problem die Wärmeübergabe vom Medium Luft an der Oberfläche des Würfels an das Medium Stahl. Dahingegen vermute ich, dass die Temperaturverteilung in dem Stahlwürfel selbst verhältnismäßig gleichmäßig sein dürfte. Relativ heiße Punkte des Würfels vermute ich während der Aufheizphase in den Ecken des Würfels - wäre entsprechend interessant, innerhalb des Würfels mal zusätzlich einen Sensor in der Nähe einer Ecke einzubauen. Z.B. dicht unter der Oberfläche einer Seite mal diagonal bis ins Eck bohren ...

Aber: werden da tatsächlich nur diese Würfel spannungsarm geglüht? Oder ist dieser Würfel nur ein Modell für die Teile, die da real in den Ofen kommen?


----------



## gravieren (13 Januar 2008)

Hi Dagobert



> Wie ist das mit der Heizluft zu verstehen? Ich denke an die Energieeinsparung. Wie verhält sich die Regelung bei so etwas eigentlich bezüglich der Ablufttemperatur? Gibt es eine Wärmerückgewinnung? Wird die Energie der Abluft irgendwie genutzt?


Der Glühofen ist gekapselt, das heist die heisse Luft bleibt im inneren. Je besser der Ofen isoliert ist desto weniger Energieverbauch des Ofens.
Beim abkühlen wird die Abluft geregelt über eine Drosselklappe nach aussen befördert. (Abkühlkurve)

Wärmerückgewinnung ist NICHT vorhanden, da laut Kunde zu teuer.
Allein die 200m Temperatur-Isolierte Leitung zur Zentral-Heizanlage wäre "Schweineteuer".Das Versetzen des Ofens dahin nicht möglich.

 Der Grundgedanke des Kunden: Etwas am Programm ändern --> 455% Energie gespart


----------



## gravieren (13 Januar 2008)

Hi Perfektionist




> also, meiner Erfahrung nach (als Elektroniker, der Kühlkörper zur Entwärmung einsetzt) ist das Problem die Wärmeübergabe vom Medium Luft an der Oberfläche des Würfels an das Medium Stahl.


Die Wärmeübergabe passt.




> Dahingegen vermute ich, dass die Temperaturverteilung in dem Stahlwürfel selbst verhältnismäßig gleichmäßig sein dürfte.


Gegeben: 
Isttemperatur Ofenluft z.b. 600°C
Ich werfe den Würfel "Symbolisch in den Ofen.
Nach z.b. 3 Minuten hat er an der Oberfläche möglicherweise 250°C.
Im Inneren hat er vieleicht 40°C


Nach 8 Stunden hat er an der Oberfläche ebenso die 600°C.
Im Inneren hat er vieleicht 598°C






> Relativ heiße Punkte des Würfels vermute ich während der Aufheizphase in den Ecken des Würfels


Von dem gehe ich auch aus, da die Wärme von 3 Seiten in das Innere fliesst. 




> Aber: werden da tatsächlich nur diese Würfel spannungsarm geglüht? Oder ist dieser Würfel nur ein Modell für die Teile, die da real in den Ofen kommen?


Dieser Würfel hat "Symbolcharakter", und entspricht der maximalen Wandstanke von 12 cm der Reellen Werkstücke.
Die Teile sind bis zu 3x4m gross, wobei es sich um gusstücke handelt.
Dickeste Wandung wäre dann 12 cm.
Material wäre dann  gg50   b.z.w.   GGG50  
(Fragt mich nicht, war das bedeutet) 

Laut Kunde verhält sich das Material wärmemässig wie ST50.
(Temperaturleitfähigkeit und Energieaufnahme)


Laut Kunde gibt es eine "Formel" 
--> Haltezeit bei 1cm xx Stunden.
--> Haltezeit bei 12 cm 8 Stunden. 
Diese Zeit benötigt das Material um nach "innen" zu "kommen"

Wie schon gesagt, diese Zeit müsste sich verkürzen lassen können wenn die Ofenlufttemperatur auf 650 °C erhöht werden könnte.
Wobei sichergestellt werden müsste, dass im Inneren die Temperatur passen müsste.

Wenn ich hier so überlege, die 10cm Teileabschnitte würden passen, die z.b. 4 cm Teileabschnitte würden dann die fast 650°C abbekommen  
(Falls es KEINE Würfelformen sind.z.b.  Rechteckformen)


----------



## Perfektionist (13 Januar 2008)

gravieren schrieb:


> ...
> Ich werfe den Würfel "Symbolisch in den Ofen. Nach z.b. 3 Minuten hat er an der Oberfläche möglicherweise 250°C. Im Inneren hat er vieleicht 40°C.
> ...


deckt sich nicht mit meiner Lebenserfahrung. Leider hab ich im Moment keine ausreichenden Mengen Stahl im Haus, die ich mal probehalber auf meinen Gasherd legen könnte, um sie mal einseitig zu erwärmen und mir fehlt im Moment auch ein Temperaturmessgerät, mit dem ich die Temperaturdifferenz entlang eines Stabes messen könnte. (na ja, ich schau nachher mal in den Keller, ob da doch was ist - Aber messen kann ich heute wirklich nicht).



gravieren schrieb:


> ...
> Material wäre dann gg50 b.z.w. GGG50
> (Fragt mich nicht, war das bedeutet)
> ...


GrauGuss?



gravieren schrieb:


> ...
> Wenn ich hier so überlege, die 10cm Teileabschnitte würden passen, die z.b. 4 cm Teileabschnitte würden dann die fast 650°C abbekommen
> (Falls es KEINE Würfelformen sind.z.b. Rechteckformen)


deshalb frag ich ...


----------



## gravieren (13 Januar 2008)

Hi Perfektionist



> deckt sich nicht mit meiner Lebenserfahrung. Leider hab ich im Moment keine ausreichenden Mengen Stahl im Haus, die ich mal probehalber auf meinen Gasherd legen könnte, um sie mal einseitig zu erwärmen und mir fehlt im Moment auch ein Temperaturmessgerät, mit dem ich die Temperaturdifferenz entlang eines Stabes messen könnte. (na ja, ich schau nachher mal in den Keller, ob da doch was ist - Aber messen kann ich heute wirklich nicht).


Nimm doch mal eine Stricknadel.
"Klebe" Wachskugel z.b.  15 Stück auf die Länge der Stricknadel.

Aufgrund der "Abfallreihenfolge" sollte es "beweisbar" sein.

Also NIX mit Messgerät wird benötigt.


----------



## godi (13 Januar 2008)

gravieren schrieb:


> Material wäre dann  gg50   b.z.w.   GGG50
> (Fragt mich nicht, war das bedeutet)



GG - 50 Gußeisen mit Lamellengraphit und einer Mindestzugfestigkeit von Rm = 500 N/mm²
Neue Bezeichnung: GG - 50 => EN-GJL-500

GGG - 50 Gußeisen mit Kugelgraphit und einer Mindestzugfestigkeit von Rm = 500 N/mm²
Neue Bezeichnung: GGG - 50 => EN-GJS-500

Hier steht auch noch was über die Wärmeleitfähigkeit drinnen
http://www.benningerguss.ch/fr/pdf/werkstoffnormen.pdf


----------



## Perfektionist (13 Januar 2008)

also, dann mach ich mal die Verlängerung der Sendung mit der Maus. habe ich eine definierte Wärmequelle gefunden, Wachskugeln mit definiertem Schmelzpunkt und ein Stückchen Eisen ...

Mein Magnastat-Lötkolben liefert mit siebener-Spitze 370°C. Das Lötzinn Sn60PbCu2 wird bei 183°C weich, verflüssigt sich vollständig bei 190°C. Der Eisennagel ist 2mm dick und 39mm lang.

Ich habe den Nagel in der Mitte verzinnt und an der Spitze, an der Spitze zusätzlich ein Stückchen Lötdraht mitangelötet. Dies alles erst mal erkalten lassen. Dann wieder den Lötkolben an der Mitte angelegt ...

Ergebnis: nach siebzehn Sekunden schmolz das Lot an der Spitze ...


----------



## gravieren (13 Januar 2008)

Hi



> Ergebnis: nach siebzehn Sekunden schmolz das Lot an der Spitze ...


O.K. Beweist, dass der Nagel Wärme leitet  

Nimm doch mal einen längeren Nagel und wickle alle 1cm Lötzinn rum.
Jetzt sollte das Lötzinn der Reihe nach schmelzen.

Nicht dass wir uns missverstehen, mein Grundgedanke ist, die Wärme wandert langsam in das Innere des Würfels.
(So wie an dem Nagel entlang)
Je grösser die Temperaturdifferenz desto schneller geht es.






> Ergebnis: nach siebzehn Sekunden schmolz das Lot an der Spitze ...


Nimm doch mal eine Spitze mit 210°C da dauert das ganze viel länger.


----------



## Perfektionist (13 Januar 2008)

gravieren schrieb:


> ... mein Grundgedanke ist, die Wärme wandert langsam in das Innere des Würfels.
> ...


 
und ich denke, der Wärmetransport innerhalb des Materials ist nicht das Problem, sondern der Wärmeübergang von der Luft in das Material.

Ich fand die 17sek recht schnell ...


----------



## doc_my (13 Januar 2008)

Hi,
Ist die Masse bekannt?
Ist die Anfangstemperatur des Werkstückes bekannt?
Mit welcher Energie wird der Ofen geheizt?
Wird die zugeführte Energie gemessen?
Ist der Ofen vernünftig isoliert?

Falls ja, könnte man es mal mit Hilfe meiner Lieblingsformel versuchen: Q= m x c x delta Theta

 Den Ofen mit der maximalen Temperatur heizen und wenn die tatsächlich zugeführte Wärmemenge der  theoretisch benötigten Menge entspricht, bzw. etwas früher, auf die die Solltemperatur umschalten. 

cu doc


----------



## gravieren (13 Januar 2008)

Hi 


@doc_my


> Falls ja, könnte man es mal mit Hilfe meiner Lieblingsformel versuchen: Q= m x c x delta Theta
> 
> Den Ofen mit der maximalen Temperatur heizen und wenn die tatsächlich zugeführte Wärmemenge der theoretisch benötigten Menge entspricht, bzw. etwas früher, auf die die Solltemperatur umschalten.


Der Ofen hat ausreichen "Power" und die Isolierung ist O.K.

Der Ofen wird mit einer Rampe von 80K/h auf Temperatur gefahren.

Nach 7,5 Std hat der Ofen die 600°C.

Ab hier ist das Problem.
Er muss je nach Wandung bis zu 8 Stunden auf 600°C gehalten werden.

Jetzt erst wandert die Temperatur langsam in die Wandung.
(Natürlich vorher auch schon, nur nicht so schnell)


----------



## gravieren (13 Januar 2008)

@Perfektionist


> und ich denke, der Wärmetransport innerhalb des Materials ist nicht das Problem, sondern der Wärmeübergang von der Luft in das Material.


Möglicherweise hast du Recht.
Wie so eine Art "tanzender Wassertropfen" auf der 250°C heissen Hochplatte?

Die Energie wandert quasi nur langsam hinein, die Verteilung erfolgt verhältnismässig schnell. (Kochtopf mit Wasser an Herdplatte ?)


Hast du für deinen Gedankenansatzt auch eine "Quellenangabe".


----------



## Perfektionist (13 Januar 2008)

ja, das mit dem tanzenden Wassertropfen ist schon ein recht guter Vergleich. Wobei die Wärmeverteilung in Wasser mehr durch Zirkulation geschied als durch Wärmeleitung ...

Aber das, was ich da sehe, ist eben auch bei diesem Wassertropfen beobachtbar: eine zwar heiße Gasschicht trägt trozdem nicht viel Energie in den Tropfen ein.

Mit Quellen tu ich mir schwer - da fällt mir im Moment nur eine Kopfballsendung ein, die einerseits berichtete, dass man einen Finger problemlos in flüssige Luft stecken kann, weil die Luft dann entsprechend eine ausreichend isolierende Dampfschicht bildet. Dahingegen verbrennt man sich einen feuchten Finger trotzdem in flüssigem Blei ... möglicherweise sollte man wenigstens einen Stoffhandschuh anziehen und den befeuchten?

siehe

http://www.kopfball.de/podcast.phtml?kbsec=podcast

dort die Sendung vom 4.11.2007 anschauen.


----------

